# Is helminthic therapy a real option.



## marcus (Sep 25, 2010)

I have searched the forum on this subject and there are not many people who have done this, but the ones who have seem to be in remission or doing very well, the only place it seems to be available is in Mexico, to pay for this it would be around 3000 pound.

I was just wondering what everyones opinion on this is, if it really is this good why is everyone not trying it, is this for real or not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

hi Marcus... we have a member who's doing hookworm treatment right now - and they are in the UK - here's the thread link.... http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=13260


----------



## marcus (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks dingbat.


----------



## Dexky (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Marcus, since Hookworm started his thread which prompted me to start a Wiki on helminthic therapy and the subsequent guilt I felt because Rebecca (our Wiki monitor) felt obligated to fill in the gaps, I have done some reading on the subject and I must say it at the very least is perfectly logical!!  I don't know anything about the relationship of T-cell receptors and immune response so I got a little lost at that point but when my son was dxed, one of the first things I thought of was the logic behind excessive hygiene and the increase of IBD in the "westernized" world.  It is a fascinating theory to say the least!!!


----------



## HelminthicTherapy (Sep 25, 2010)

*helminthic therapy*

I had Crohn's for over 15 years. Had 3 resection surgeries. Tried all the medications for Crohn's including Remicade and Humira. Had a blood transfusion after an internal bleeding episode in jejunum. Had a capsule get stuck in a stricture during a capsule endoscopy reqiring surgery. In short, I've seen it all and I went through all the intricacies of the US medical system. Nothing helped long term but then I found helminthic therapy research. I read a lot on the subject - I uploaded some of the studies to the "Helminth Wiki" page which you can find if you google for "open source helminth therapy" and then click "Studies & Papers".

I decided to try helminthic therapy and shortly after I started hosting 35 organisms of species Necator Americanus, I achieved full remission. I don't take any medication now except a few vitamins and omega-3 fish oil. My food allergies are gone and they used to be pretty severe. Also, my seasonal allergies are gone as well. I had no side effects from the hookworm and they live 3-5 years, so I won't need to take it every 2 weeks like hookworm. They are very safe and they don't multiply inside the body, so the number stays constant. Let me know if you have any questions about this treatment. It's been a pretty amazing ride so far!

You don't need to go to Mexico to get it - you can order it from the UK and have it shipped to Canada or anywhere else outside the USA. Or you could go to the UK to get it.


----------



## Poppysocks (Sep 25, 2010)

To bad its like 3000 dollars for a few days supply. I'd venture to say 95% of Crohns patients out there can't afford a treatment like this so there is really no point in even discussing it.


----------



## marcus (Sep 25, 2010)

Poppysocks said:


> To bad its like 3000 dollars for a few days supply. I'd venture to say 95% of Crohns patients out there can't afford a treatment like this so there is really no point in even discussing it.


I think there are two kinds of this therapy, the one i'm talking about lasts as far as i know up to five years i can't be sure on that one though, this is because it is a human helminth so it lasts longer. Don't quote me on anything though as i only recently started looking at this i may be wrong.


----------



## marcus (Sep 25, 2010)

HelminthicTherapy said:


> I decided to try helminthic therapy and shortly after I started hosting 35 organisms of species Necator Americanus, I achieved full remission. I don't take any medication now except a few vitamins and omega-3 fish oil. My food allergies are gone and they used to be pretty severe. Also, my seasonal allergies are gone as well. I had no side effects from the hookworm and they live 3-5 years, so I won't need to take it every 2 weeks like hookworm. They are very safe and they don't multiply inside the body, so the number stays constant. Let me know if you have any questions about this treatment. It's been a pretty amazing ride so far!
> 
> You don't need to go to Mexico to get it - you can order it from the UK and have it shipped to Canada or anywhere else outside the USA. Or you could go to the UK to get it.


Hello thanks for answering my questions another thing i would like to know is, does it matter where chron's is located in terms of the helminthic therapy being successful.


----------



## HelminthicTherapy (Sep 25, 2010)

*helminthic therapy and auto-immune diseases.*

It's for a 3-5 year supply, not a few days. It comes out to only a couple of dollars a day. Are you saying you wouldn't pay 2-3 dollars a day for complete remission?

As far as I know the combination therapy of both organisms(Necator Americanus and Trichuris trichiura)  works for Crohn's and Ulcerative Colitis anywhere in the body. It also works for a fairly large number of other auto-immune diseases. I got rid of my food allergies to avocado, cherries, plums, nectarines and peaches. I also got rid of my seasonal allergies and they were pretty severe. Among other things that this works for are:
Multiple Sclerosis, asthma, allergies, type-1 diabetes, Sjogren's syndrome, celiac disease, rheumatoid arthritis. These are all immune system disorders. There is also a theory that autism is an immune disease and if that's the case, it should help there as well.



Poppysocks said:


> To bad its like 3000 dollars for a few days supply. I'd venture to say 95% of Crohns patients out there can't afford a treatment like this so there is really no point in even discussing it.


----------



## Poppysocks (Sep 26, 2010)

And how exactly do you go about obtaining reliable worms? Do you just order them from a website?

Any research articles you could provide for this treatment?


----------



## HelminthicTherapy (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, you just order it. Tons of research articles can be found here at my wiki site. I can't post a link to it because the board isn't letting me but if you google "open source helminth therapy", it will be the first link and then click the "Studies" link on the sidebar. Let me know if you have any questions about it. I also just made a large post in the other thread on this forum named "Article on Hookworm therapy for Crohn's Disease".


----------



## Inna (Sep 27, 2010)

I am very open minded when it comes to alternative therapies for Crohn's but this one simply scares me.


----------



## Inna (Sep 27, 2010)

Did any doctor followed you while you did this treatment?


----------



## HelminthicTherapy (Sep 27, 2010)

Exactly what scares you? There is nothing scary about it. Read my post here: 

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=6008&page=2



Inna said:


> I am very open minded when it comes to alternative therapies for Crohn's but this one simply scares me.


----------



## HelminthicTherapy (Sep 27, 2010)

What do you mean by followed?
I have a regular gastroenterologist, I get regular blood tests, specifically for C-Reactive protein, CBC, B12 vitamin, vitamin D, hemoglobin, iron, etc.
Crohn's and UC are symptomatic diseases - if I have no symptoms, and my markers of inflammation(CRP and ESR) are down, then I am getting better.



Inna said:


> Did any doctor followed you while you did this treatment?


----------



## HelminthicTherapy (Sep 28, 2010)

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2567.2008.03007.x/full
http://evmedreview.com/?p=103

2 great overview articles that present the "Old Friends" hypothesis which explains how helminthic therapy works. Highly recommend to read them.


----------



## HelminthicTherapy (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2010/10/04/parasitic-worms-cure-autoimmune-diseases/
great article on foxnews about it


----------



## Mountain bike man (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, it's good to have some support.  I have decided to try hookworm therapy but have become pretty frustrated about what it entails.  One site (ATI) says it will cost about 3k and the other one in Thailand is about $400.  Am I confused?  Does anyone know the cheapest most reliable way of obtaining this treatment?  I would greatly appreciate it... Oh, by the way, I am one of those who does not respond to any treatments and I've tried them all including natural medicines etc.  Thanks very much!


----------



## lynx (Oct 13, 2010)

Mountain bike man...I watched a show recently about a man who actually traveled to Africa and stood in a village waste (yeah he stood in their feces) area to contract hookworms. I was kinda busy doing other things at the time I was watching it but from what I understand...and you would have to research this, basically it would be free if you knew, lets say a dog had hookworms ( _I do not recommend doing this it could be dangerous as you could contract other parasites besides the hookworm from exposure to dog or any other feces not to mention the pathogens..bacteria or virus that may be __in the material as wel_l)  in theory you could infect yourself that way.  But paying 3k for worms is kind of outrageous imo there should be a cheaper way.

I read the article on the Fox news site...LMAO! "WORM PUSHERS" hahaha! Give it that nefarious spin...lol!


----------



## HelminthicTherapy (Oct 13, 2010)

Lynx, what you are proposing is very dangerous. You don't know how many parasites you will get - too many is dangerous. You don't know which parasite you will get - some are very dangerous. 
You need to do it in a controlled manner - 35 hookworms is a therapeutic safe dose which should give you no side effects. It's not dangerous to buy it as the seller actually gives you the exact count, it's disinfected by being washed in an antibacterial solution, etc.




lynx said:


> Mountain bike man...I watched a show recently about a man who actually traveled to Africa and stood in a village waste (yeah he stood in their feces) area to contract hookworms. I was kinda busy doing other things at the time I was watching it but from what I understand...and you would have to research this, basically it would be free if you knew, lets say a dog had hookworms ( _I do not recommend doing this it could be dangerous as you could contract other parasites besides the hookworm from exposure to dog or any other feces not to mention the pathogens..bacteria or virus that may be __in the material as wel_l)  in theory you could infect yourself that way.  But paying 3k for worms is kind of outrageous imo there should be a cheaper way.


----------



## lynx (Oct 13, 2010)

right and that is why i said " in theory"  i would not do that but "in theory" it would work.  
and yeah this whole therapy is extremely interesting and could have huge potential. but having an over abundance of worms in your gut could kill you.

I can also see some drawback in obtaining these worms from any company that is self regulated.  How do you know you are getting what you are paying for? 

As with anything that isn't regulated by a third party, there are always variables that may present some danger to you the recipient.  Companies have been known to sell herbal remedies with little or no actual active ingredients in them.  So you really have to do your research and know the company you are getting the product from and the possible risks involved in self treatment.


----------



## Igor_Passau (Oct 15, 2010)

I think this is  real!!  If you do not believe just make search in Google! I found last news related hookworms www dot wbaltv.com/video/22820045/detail.html


----------



## Igor_Passau (Oct 18, 2010)

hi all! Interesting news about worms and CD!!  w.wbaltv.com/video/22820045/detail.html


----------



## rbd (Feb 17, 2011)

haha I just randomly signed up for this forum. The guy in that news report was me, from an interview I gave earlier last year. I can say from experience that helminthic therapy does work VERY well for me at least. But it is no miracle cure. It does take about 6 months with most people to take effect, and not every one responds (response rates for Crohn's look to be around 90-95% based on small-scale surveys). While your immune system is adjusting to the worms, you will have side effects, such as fatigue, inflammation, fever, and digestive issues. These normally come on for a day or two, then go away, then come back during that 6 month period. 

I've done quite well on it, but recently lost my worms and am getting redosed soon.
 I take no medication when I am on the worms, I can eat anything I want pretty much (except for wheat, which I am allergic to). BMs are 100% normal (1 or 2 a day). Energy is fantastic (you do need to watch for anemia however).

lynx: Good questions. You are right that having too many worms can be dangerous. However, the dose I am on is tiny (25-35) and does not pose a health risk. Moreover, hookworm cannot reproduce inside the body (it is impossible).

With pig whipworm (what most of the medical studies use), you get a pharmaceutical product with strong quality controls. I am on human hookworm. With that, you are absolutely correct that there is a trust aspect with the provider of your worms. Mine provided me with negative tests for a variety of things (AIDS, hepatitis, strongyloides). I read all the medical research, talked with my GI doctor and an infectious disease researcher, and took the plunge. I also have a microscope and can check the guys out, as once the worms reach maturity they will start laying eggs.

Certainly beats the drugs, in my opinion.

Robby


----------



## michaeldon (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi folks

I am not a Crohns sufferer, but the logic behind the therapy implies it will help with any autoimmune disease. You can check out my progress along with a friend here at hookworm therapy and I also did a bit of reading of Crohn's patient blogs here where I discussed wherether hookworm is a cure for crohn's disease.


----------

